# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Steken/pijn in de borst,buik,rug

## Alex2

ALex Hier

hallo iedereen, ik heb al een paar maanden last van me buik/borst/rug, de pijn gaat van me schouderbladen naar me buik van me buik naar me rug en ga zo maar door, de ene keer is het een druk op me borst de andere keer steken in me maag of dergelijke, het zweeft als het ware door me torso heen, nou ben ik al meerdere malen bij de huisarts geweest, die hebben bloed en een uitstrijkje van me ontlasting genomen maar daar was niks in te vinden, nou is het geval ik ben aardig bang dat ik een levenbedreigende ziekte heb (kanker of iets degelijks), nou zegt de dokter dat ik die pijnen daardoor heb, dat ik mezelf loop op te fokken en zodoende die pijnen heb, nou heb ik een soort anti depressiva gekregen om tot rust te komen, nu ben ik eindelijk een beetje van die angst af maar de pijnen blijven er zitten met nog dezelfde klachten, ik voel me niet helemaal 100% ben soms ook een beetje misselijk, maar dat is niet het ergste, ik wordt voornamelijk gek van die constante pijn. 

kan iemand mij advies geven, of iets anders graag

bijvoorbaad dank.

----------


## mirela

Probeer je eetpatroon eens om te gooien. Tja het klink misschien een beetje raar maar de pijn kan uit je maag komen. 

ik weet niet wat je zoal drinkt maar ik zou koffie, thee en Cola in iedergeval even een tijdje mijden. Ook gekruid voedsel. 

Probeer het eens voor een weekje, Mocht dit helpen kan het zijn dat je een overgevoelige maag hebt. Dit kan uit niet niets ontstaan en alleen door verstandig eten beter worden.

Groetjes en suc6

----------


## Alex2

tja, dat zou kunnen de dokter zij ook dat mijn dikke darm iets te krampachtig was???????

maar waarom doet dan me boven lichaam in het algemeen pijn zoals me oksel enzo.

ik heb ook opgezette kliertjes in me oksels en bij me kaak, heeft dat er mee te maken?

in iedergeval alvast bedankt.

----------


## Mortat

Spastisch darmsyndroom misschien? Dat heb ik iig en soms heb ik ontzettende buikpijn. Trekt ook door naar de rug, en soms de borst (aangezien de bovenkant van de dikke darm zeg maar net onder de borst ligt). Ook ik heb die opgezwollen klieren in mijn hals, doen ook pijn als ik er op druk. Heb het trouwens niet zo aan de rechterkant, wel aan de linkerkant. Je wordt er trouwens ook heel makkelijk (en vaak) misselijk van, omdat het soms als het ware je darminhoud de verkeerde kant op duwt.

Soms denk ik ook dat het voornamelijk komt door de angst. Heb nu kalmeringspillen gekregen (oxazepam) en dat lijkt wel een klein beetje te werken. Vooral als ik ineens buikpijn krijg en in paniek raak, dan wordt het juist meestal erger. Maar door die pilletjes kalmeer ik en wordt het minder erg.

Wat ik als advies had gekregen was vezelrijk eten voor je darmen. 's Ochtend ontbijt ik met All-Bran, 30% vezels. Het helpt wel, ik ben niet misselijk meer sinds ik dat regelmatig eet. Dingen die je moet mijden zijn: alcohol, koolzuur (cola etc), koffie, melk en.. Volgens mij ook suiker, maar dat weet ik niet zeker meer.

Hoe dan ook, succes ermee, want jezelf niet in orde voelen is nooit fijn.

----------


## Alex2

ja nou ik weet het niet, de pijn in me borst zit echt wat hoger zo net boven me tepels als het ware.

ik ook heb kalmeringsmiddelen (amitriptyline hci -> anti depressiva) gekregen ook ik denk dat het wel een beetje helpt ik wordt er in ieder geval rustiger : )


alex

----------


## Mortat

Toevallig, ik hoorde vandaag van een vriendin iets over dat zij gebruikt tegen haar angsten: Rescue Spray. Het schijnt goed te werken en heeft geen bijwerkingen. Ik ben medicijnen meer dan zat tegenwoordig, plus die bijwerkingen die je ziet staan zijn nou ook niet bepaald kalmerend, dus ga ik dat proberen. Je moet het 2x op je tong sprayen als je bang of angstig bent en het werkt redelijk snel (na ongeveer 5 minuten al bij haar). Het smaakt wel vies zegt ze, maar goed, dat doen pilletjes ook. Het is gewoon bij de drogist verkrijgbaar waarschijnlijk. 

Ik weet nog niet zeker of het werkt, maar ik ga het in ieder geval wel proberen. Mocht het werken, dan post ik dat nog wel een keer als je interesse hebt.

----------


## Alex2

ja die rescue spray ken ik is van Bach remedy's, me moeder heeft daar veel ervaring mee en mengt veel van dat soort "Kruide", want dat zijn het eigenlijk, het zijn de bladeren van een bloem, de sappen van vruchten en ga zo maar door, als je net zoals me moeder zo'n boek heb van dat (Bach) kan je voor bijna elkkwaaltje wel een remedy vinden (behalve ongeneeslijke ziekten)

ik heb daar veel van geprobeerd, ik had het idee dat het niet hielp maar meer tussen je oren zat dat het hielp maar inderdaad veel mensen voelen wel iets en worden er inderdaad rustiger of minder nervueser van.

in ieder geval bedank voor de tip ; )

alex

----------


## Mortat

Jammer dat het bij jou niet helpt dan. Ik hoop dat het bij mij wel effect zal hebben, want ik heb nu wel redelijk genoeg van al die medicijnen.

Maar als het bij jou niet helpt, en je nog steeds pijn hebt. Is het dan niet een goed idee om die dokter van je eens een schop te geven en zeggen dat hij verder moet zoeken? Ik zou verder geen idee hebben van wat het zou kunnen zijn. Misschien toch inderdaad iets met je darmen. Heb je al ander eten geprobeerd?

Hoe dan ook, sterkte ermee  :Smile:

----------


## Alex2

ja kijk, dat is ook het probleem en dat is waarom ik zo bang ben om bv kanker te hebben omdat niks eigenlijk helpt, ik heb daarom ook om foto's gevraagd en der wordt een echo gemaakt van me borst/buik gebied, en nu maar hopen dat daar niks uikomt, anders wordt ik echtgek  :Frown:  .

ja ik drink geen koffie, thee en cola meer, scherp eten ook niet echt meer.

dus afwachten nu.

in ieder geval bedankt.

alex

----------


## Angelatjuh18

ik heb er ook last van loop er nu al meer als een jaar mee rond, ik moet over paar weken naar het ziekenhuis en een onderzoek laten doen in me maag bovenbuik netzo als alex, en hopen dat het goed komt.

----------


## Dorothea

Hallo allemaal, ool ik heb pijn tussen mijn schouderbladen en soms op mijn borst. Heb me laten onderzoeken in het verleden en had last van reflux door een breuk in het middenrif. Moest afvallen, niet bukken en medicatie gebruiken (Pantozol). Ook was mijn slokdarm geirriterd. Op den duur ging het beter. Nu, na een jaar of 5, is het weer zover, maar nu heb ik ook last van zenuwpijn tussen de ribben op de overgang van lenden-en borstwervels. Geen medicijn hielp. Kwam terecht bij de arts voor pijnbestrijding en zou een injectie tegen de pijn krijgen. Hij deed het fout met als resultaat een pneumothorax (=klaplong). Lag week in het ziekenhuis.
Heb nu ook nog pijn in het gebied van het litteken gekregen toen een drain moest worden aangelegd om de long weer te laten ontplooien.
Nu heb ik weer Pantozol geslikt, de brandende pijn op de borst is weer weg maar de ontwrichtende, depressief-makende pijn op mijn rug is er nog. Ik kan geen 100 meter lopen zonder pijn. De dokter noemt het intercostale neuralgie en daar is niets aan te doen. Ook heb ik een medicijnintolerantie. 
Wie heeft er nog raad voor mij?

----------


## Toni

Ik heb ook last van mn rug. Alleen voel ik mn rug helemaal in mn achterhoofd knellen en krijg ik een raar gevoel of druk in mn buik net onder mn borst. Bij het zitten heb ik last van mn buik, net of er iets in de weg ligt. Ik heb moeite met slapen, recht op mn rug liggen gaat een tijdje goed maar dan voel ik mn nek zeuren. De arts heeft me naar een fysio gestuurd maar dat helpt na 6 behandelingen ook niet echt. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en of advies??, ik zit eraan te denken om een CAT- of MRI-scan aan te vragen want dit kan ik niet langer volhouden

groetjes, Toni

----------


## rvdenden

Hallo allemaal,

De bovenstaande klachten komen mij allemaal heel bekend voor. Na anderhalf jaar tobben en vele bezoekjes aan de HA ben ik op mijn eigen verzoek doorgestuurd naar een MLD arts. Bij mij is door deze vorig jaar een breukje in het middenrif geconstateerd. Op dat moment woog ik echter dik 110 kilo. Nu ik 18 kilo ben afgevallen heb ik mij weer gemeld en nu word ik wederom onderzocht. Als het breukje niet groter is dan 3 cm word ik waarschijnlijk geopereerd. Er is dus positief uitzicht! Laat je niet gek maken en denk niet alleen aan enge dingen (deed ik ook!). Het is blijkbaar toch niet allemaal vreemd alleen zijn de klachten meestal zo vaag dat je hier in eerste instantie niet aan denkt. Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden en als je meer wilt weten over het verloop van toen naar nu en de toekomst, zal ik dit op verzoek eens uitwerken!

Groet,

René

----------


## christman1

hoi allemaal. Er zitten klachten bij die mij bekend voor komen en vroeg me af of jullie mij misschien kan helpen. Ik heb een vreemde pijn rechts in de borst en soms neemt het wat af en soms neemt het toe. Ik heb het gisteravond gekregen en ben nog niet naar de huisarts gegaan. misschien weet 1 van jullie iets? 

groeten 
chris

----------


## Agnes574

Ondertussen al klachtenvrij of naar de huisarts geweest Christman1???
Laat eens weten hoe het is ok?

Grtjs Ag

----------


## meisje20

hallo ik heb heel erg veel last van steken in me borst nek en rug zou iemand misschien weten wat dat is?.. groetjes mij

----------


## Alex2

ja goede dag.

ben een poosje weggeweest. niks aan de hand.

de klachten die ik had in het begin zijn grotendeels over (behalve de klachten aan me rug en schouderbladen), heb veel nagedacht en vaak bij de huisarts gezeten, ik ben er nu ook achter dat het voornamelijk psychisch is en dat je jezelf ook flink gek kan maken met bepaalde gedachten. 
nu weet ik dat het niks is maar het is toch moeilijk om zulke gedachten eruit te krijgen, het blijft rondspoken in je gedachten.
gelukkig heb ik nu een leuke baan die veel van de "stress" wegneemt, daar ben ik wel blij om.
maar weet ook dat hoe vaak je ook naar de huisarts gaat, je inprincipe nooit te vaak gaat, want je kan er maar beter te snel bij zijn, en daar betaal je ook je verzekering voor, dan te laat, ookal is het iets kleins.

alex

----------


## savrie

hallo alex

blij voor jou dat het niks ernstig is!!
hopelijk wordt je nu snel beter! positief proberen te denken,moet lukken!
alvast veel succes met je nieuwe job!!
groetjes s.

----------


## carmen87

hallo mensen 
ik heb vaak last van me borsten een steek het lijkt wel of de in geprikt word en vaak in me rug een steek en vaak een een druk en doet egt zeer mischien weet iemand wat het is loop de al een tijdje mee rond soms doet zo zeer dat ik niet meer kan ademen en bewegen hoop dat iemand het weet 

groetjes carmen

----------


## johnruisch

hoi alex,
ben blij voor je dat het een stuk beter met je gaat.
ik heb de zelfde klachten en tegen mij word ook steeds gezegt je zorgt er zelf voor dat alles vast gaat zitten in je rug schouders en borst.
ik probeer ook positief te blijven en niet de negatieve gedachten toe te laten al is dat inderdaad heel moeilijk.
de berichten die ik las zijn al behoorlijk oud ben benieuwd hoe het nu gaat.
met mij gaat het op en af soms is de pijn weken weg en van het een op het andere moment is het er weer.
succes verder.
john

----------

